# ATTENTION: Bill Yao will attend a MKII GTG New York City GTG 4/2/11



## cpotters

OK, Kids! I just got the word that Bill would love to meet n' greet with some of you MKII fans immediately upon his return from Baselworld at the end of the week, so I am coordinating a GTG in Midtown for 12:00 April 2nd and one of our local bars (food is available).

As I said some time ago, this little corner of the internet has gotten a little too cranky for some (myself included) and many of you have forgotten WHY you like this stuff. Here's your chance to make up for it. Bring your coolest watches and show off and swap a bit. Lets have some good food and beverages, bust each others chops (in fun) and talk to the man himself about what's happening in Basel, in MKII, new projects, etc. Spring is almost here, and enough of you should have cabin fever that we could make it worth his while to drag his tired, jet-lagged butt all the way up from the wilds of Pennsylvania

Guests are welcome, but just let me know so the nice folks at the bar can have some idea of a headcount. If you are interested in going, please message me and I will give you the details. 

Warning: if you bring a bad attitude, I will personally smack you before anyone else has a chance to.  

Hope to see you there........

Charlie


----------



## Izzy

Charlie, pity I can't make it, as I would have loved to. Hope you guys have a good time.

Cheers,

Izzy


----------



## cpotters

Izzy said:


> Charlie, pity I can't make it, as I would have loved to. Hope you guys have a good time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Izzy


Sorry it's short notice, but I just got the email from Bill about an hour ago that he WOULD be able to attend. I jostled my schedule around and charmed our way into a good space, so as long as some folks step up, it'll happen. As long as it does, we'll do and update with pictures on the forum.

We'll catch you next time!


----------



## NWP627

Charlie,
I live very close to Manhattan and I usually take advantage of any excuse to visit the city but I'm afraid that at this time, like many of the Kingston threads on this forum, "no good will come from this." Recently I've witnessed too many threads begin as a collegiate discussion between watch aficionados then turn into a raucous mess that leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I would certainly not want to witness one of these social meltdowns in person.

This is only my opinion and no offense is meant to anyone. To those of you who will attend I do hope you have a great time. 
N


----------



## Thieuster

Wow! I really would love to attend the GTG. Sadly, I'm living on the other side of the 'pond'.
Over the last few months, we had a few GTGs overhere in Holland: Sinn GTG, Dutch watch forum GTG. And one thin we found out: be sure that there's enough light to make it easier for everyone to take pics! 
I think that this GTG is the perfect opportunity for Bill to tell you (us) more about the problems he has encountered along the way. And perhaps it's possible for him to show a glimps of the Project 300 watch!

Have a great GTG!

Menno


----------



## cpotters

Thieuster said:


> Wow! I really would love to attend the GTG. Sadly, I'm living on the other side of the 'pond'.
> 
> Menno


We'll buy you a pitcher of Amstel............


----------



## Recht

Count me in. Can't stay for too long though, things are piling up at the office.


----------



## cpotters

Recht said:


> Count me in. Can't stay for too long though, things are piling up at the office.


Cool! PM me for details.


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, I think I'm in. Its only days before a race I am preparing for like mad but I would hate to miss another chance to shake hands with the man behind the company as well as let me full watch nerdum out without feeling a fool Count me in and PM me the details.


----------



## austinnh

I am in!


----------



## TheDude

NO WAY!!!

I am going to be in NYC for my bday weekend!!! I will be there!!!!!


----------



## cpotters

TheDude said:


> NO WAY!!!
> 
> I am going to be in NYC for my bday weekend!!! I will be there!!!!!


Well, a Happy Birthday To You!!! See ya there!


----------



## Docwein

I will try to attend.


----------



## Dragoon

Wish I could! Have a great time, guys! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## sfglenrock

Sign me up. I'm in.


----------



## cpotters

sfglenrock said:


> Sign me up. I'm in.


Done. You're in!


----------



## cpotters

Dragoon said:


> Wish I could! Have a great time, guys! Sounds like a blast!


Sorry you can't - why not rally a quick GTG out in OHIO and see if anyone else can attend. Technically, two people wearing and MkII and sitting over a pitcher of beer constitutes a GTG, so maybe we can get a couple of GTGs going at once on the same day and post some mad-crazy pictures, no matter where you are (Vicky and Menno, are you reading this? )

I even heard there are some in Australia, but I was told by a reliable source that there are no bars in Australia, and that Australians hate to drink, so I guess they're out for a GTG (hahaha).


----------



## rmasso

Sorry, I can't make it. Please take tons of pictures of all you guys and Bill and Watches, watches, lots of watches... It would be nice to put a face to a name for those of us that can't make it. That is if that is an acceptable practice on the forum. 
Rich


----------



## cpotters

The crowd is definitely getting bigger (some have posted publicly, others just PM'd) so it looks like we're gonna have some fun. Don't forget - bring some watches to either show off or trade if you want, bring cameras (most of you have seen what a crappy photographer I am) and bring along anything - or anyone - that you think will add to the buzz. Oh, yeah, did I mention this meeting will be held IN A BAR (there's food there, too: don't want you all to get the wrong impression  )


----------



## Yao

cpotters said:


> The crowd is definitely getting bigger (some have posted publicly, others just PM'd) so it looks like we're gonna have some fun. Don't forget - bring some watches to either show off or trade if you want, bring cameras (most of you have seen what a crappy photographer I am) and bring along anything - or anyone - that you think will add to the buzz. Oh, yeah, did I mention this meeting will be held IN A BAR (there's food there, too: don't want you all to get the wrong impression  )


Feel free to bring whatever watches you would like. It definitely does not have to be a Mk II watch (I already know what those look like ) Basel has been very busy for me this year and more business than pleasure this time around so it will be nice to just talk about watches rather than the business of watches.

I know people have been kicking around the idea of a PanAm GMT and want to start the discussion on the Project 300. If you are interested in those projects this would be a good time to get together and brainstorm. I have been laying preliminary ground work for the PanAm watch here in Basel with some suppliers and fleshing out the Project 300 a little more.

On the Mk II front I have a new version of the Paradive and LRRP to debut.

I have just posted a new Kingston update to the site and look forward to getting back to working down the list.


----------



## AlejandrOmega

Yao said:


> Feel free to bring whatever watches you would like. It definitely does not have to be a Mk II watch (I already know what those look like ) Basel has been very busy for me this year and more business than pleasure this time around so it will be nice to just talk about watches rather than the business of watches.
> 
> I know people have been kicking around the idea of a PanAm GMT and want to start the discussion on the Project 300. If you are interested in those projects this would be a good time to get together and brainstorm. I have been laying preliminary ground work for the PanAm watch here in Basel with some suppliers and fleshing out the Project 300 a little more.
> 
> On the Mk II front I have a new version of the Paradive and LRRP to debut.
> 
> I have just posted a new Kingston update to the site and look forward to getting back to working down the list.


Bummer that I can't make it! I would love to come, but it's a bit of a hike for me and I've got too much going on. 
I'm psyched to be in on the 300 project and am interested to hear about the Pan Am GMT, so please post any updates!
Have fun!


----------



## sunster

Wion't be there but please select a venue that someone can then take some good pics!


----------



## 66Cooper

The PanAm watch!!!! Oh boy now I HAVE to make it to the GTG. I'll bring my sketches of the dial and hands I have done. Sweet!!


----------



## TheDude

Yao said:


> Feel free to bring whatever watches you would like. It definitely does not have to be a Mk II watch (I already know what those look like ) Basel has been very busy for me this year and more business than pleasure this time around so it will be nice to just talk about watches rather than the business of watches.
> 
> I know people have been kicking around the idea of a PanAm GMT and want to start the discussion on the Project 300. If you are interested in those projects this would be a good time to get together and brainstorm. I have been laying preliminary ground work for the PanAm watch here in Basel with some suppliers and fleshing out the Project 300 a little more.
> 
> On the Mk II front I have a new version of the Paradive and LRRP to debut.
> 
> I have just posted a new Kingston update to the site and look forward to getting back to working down the list.


I'm bringing my checkbook for a PanAm deposit!!!


----------



## TheDude

Yao said:


> Feel free to bring whatever watches you would like. It definitely does not have to be a Mk II watch (I already know what those look like ) Basel has been very busy for me this year and more business than pleasure this time around so it will be nice to just talk about watches rather than the business of watches.
> 
> I know people have been kicking around the idea of a PanAm GMT and want to start the discussion on the Project 300. If you are interested in those projects this would be a good time to get together and brainstorm. I have been laying preliminary ground work for the PanAm watch here in Basel with some suppliers and fleshing out the Project 300 a little more.
> 
> On the Mk II front I have a new version of the Paradive and LRRP to debut.
> 
> I have just posted a new Kingston update to the site and look forward to getting back to working down the list.


Be warned - I'm putting a deposit down on a PanAm/Pussy Galore at the GTG.


----------



## phillycheez

that's nice news about the PanAm but nobody is excited for a new version of the paradive and LRRP? 

I was just thinkin about pulling the trigger on LRRP Capstone but I just may have to wait and see what bill has in store for us... Kinda risking the idea of a price increase though....


----------



## TheDude

Sorry about the 2 posts that were basically the same. For some reason they had huge lag from when I submitted them using Tapatalk. I didn't think they posted...


----------



## Yao

I am back and look forward to seeing those that can make it on Saturday. 

The jet lag is doing a number on my short term memory right now....


----------



## cpotters

Well, Kids: So far so good. We have ten in attendance so far, and all solid citizens here on the forum, so the only drama will be who brings the coolest watch, or WHO will be buying The Dude his Birthday Beer? Again, for those of you within striking distance, besides Bill bringing some surprises with him - the stuff worth being there for will be:

Q&A with Bill Yao - in person - on your hot topics (Baselworld 2011, Kingston, SM300, PanAm GMT, MkII news)

A chance to personally say "thank you" to the guy that built your watch - how often can you do THAT?

See if anyone has stuff to swap/sell/show-off: I can't speak for others, but I will make an effort to bring cool stuff

See/try on almost every MkII model out there (past and present) as they will probably be there in attendance 

Grab a drink and a burger with some of the ONLY people you could share your watch obsession with that won't fall asleep

Again, if you want to show up, PM me and I'll give you the details. For those on the list: see you Saturday at 12:00!


----------



## 66Cooper

That sounds great!!! I am still trying to make it for sure. If I do, I'll bring the "Bond" collection plus a new arrival (picking up tomorrow) that is sure to turn some heads. Not something usual for guys on this forum


----------



## austinnh

Looking forward to it!


----------



## cpotters

Looks like (as of now) between 16 and 20 people will be attending, all solid citizens and active forum participants on both WUS and PMWF, so it looks like a really lively crowd for lunch with Bill today, and the weather in NYC is cooperating as well. If anyone else wants to show up on short notice, I will be checking my messages one or two more times before the GTG, and will do my best to get beck to you. By 11:00am I'll be going into radio silence, cause I want to have fun just like everyone else, so the phone will be OFF. 

BTW, anybody who brings some extra 18mm - 22mm spring bars today will forever be my personal hero (having a strap emergency).

For those coming: see you all there. For those that can't, we will make an effort to report back on this thread our impressions and observations sometime in the next day or so. If, during the course of the day today you find yourself with a drink in your hand and an MkII on your wrist, take a second to lift your glass to the watches and the man behind them, and you can claim that you were at the "Spring 2011 GTG" at one of our "remote locations" (and are entitled to post the pic of your drink AND your watch on this thread)


----------



## MHe225

Yao said:


> I know people have been kicking around the idea of a PanAm GMT and want to start the discussion on the Project 300. If you are interested in those projects this would be a good time to get together and brainstorm. I have been laying preliminary ground work for the PanAm watch here in Basel with some suppliers and fleshing out the Project 300 a little more.


Too bad about the distance ..... I'd love to meet Mr. Yao in person and thank him for the Quad10 he has already built for me and the Kingston (#225) he will be building. Even more, I'd love to give my input for Project 300 -after all, I have put a deposit down- and the PanAm GMT (do I already need to send a check?)

Have fun, please do report back, show some pics and make sure that those who can't attend will be heard too.

RonB


----------



## 66Cooper

still in the car on my way home but I have to say that was a great time guys. it's really wonderful to be able to nerd out about watches and not feel like an outcast. what an amazing collection of watches!

very few times you get the opportunity to shake hands of the people who actually built something of yours. I was fortunate enough to shake the hand of the man who installed the windshield on my 66 mini cooper in the factory. now I can say the same about my soon to be kingston. bill, thank you so much for taking the time to come and hang out. To all that have never held a mkll (this was my first) you really must. What everyone says is true. Wonderful pieces, all of them. U can just see the quality in every detail. The new gmt's were wonderful. The new sapphire bezel was beautiful and the Kingston (bill, thanks for givig in and showing) were more than i expected. Everyone, this is worth the wait! That dial!! Everything really, its going to be a.tough one to beat. Stunning.

I have some pix but nothing good. The dude should have some that are nice and im sure a better review of it all. Best i could do using the speak text feature on phone. 

Cheers


----------



## TheDude

Awesome meeting everyone and thanks for the bday cake!!

Thanks Bill for speaking with us and showing us the new stuff.

I'll post some more details later but for now here are my pics.

GMT LRRPs and sapphire Paradive!!

DCG Pix :: MkII GTG - April 2, 2011


----------



## TheDude

Awesome meeting everyone and thanks for the birthday cake!!!

Special thanks to Bill for talking with us about his products and showing us the new stuff.

My album is up, I will post more of a report later tonight.

Special photos - the new GMT LRRP bezel and the sapphire Paradive insert.

DCG Pix :: MkII GTG - April 2, 2011 - more and bigger pics here...


----------



## TheDude

Sorry guys for the double post. The mobile interface seems to be lagging and it looked like the first post didn't get entered.

Mods, feel free to delete one of the above.


----------



## Thieuster

Thanks for the pics. These new bezels look awesome!

Menno


----------



## nullidentitat

Is the new 24hr bezel going to be 60-click?

(The issue with this was previously discussed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/lrrp-gmt-master-type-bezel-347955.html


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> These new bezels look awesome!
> 
> Menno


They are!!!

The sapphire Paradive insert is incredible -and- it's lumed.

The bezel for the LRRP GMT has a beautiful, solid, and crisp 24-click configuration. Bill says the GMT inserts are completely done and delivered, but the bezels themselves are samples and he's awaiting the final delivery.


----------



## TheDude

nullidentitat said:


> Is the new 24hr bezel going to be 60-click?
> 
> (The issue with this was previously discussed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/lrrp-gmt-master-type-bezel-347955.html


I believe it was 24 click but I'm sure Bill can confirm.

He did say there's a "super LRRP" in the works that will have a 120 click bezel (among other advances).


----------



## 66Cooper

I thought it had a 48 click bezel. I counted them Might be wrong though. My mind was spinning from all the amazing watches.


----------



## TheDude

66Cooper said:


> I thought it had a 48 click bezel. I counted them Might be wrong though. My mind was spinning from all the amazing watches.


Ah, you are probably right then. I never counted them all but I thought it clicked once for each hour increment on the insert.


----------



## nullidentitat

Nice. I wonder if Bill will do a Pepsi/Coke-style insert.


----------



## TheDude

Black only for now.


----------



## Jaimie

Wow new watches look great. I like the bracelt


----------



## Dragoon

Thanks so much for the pics, Dude! Those are great!

Just love the Paradive on bracelet with the sapphire insert if I understood correctly.

Yikes! Just awesome and funn to see everyone also.

Looks like everyone had a great day! Sorry I couldnt be there but maybe next time.

I timed out my Kingston the last few days and it is running about +2 seconds/ 24 hours. 

Congrats!


----------



## TheDude

Dragoon said:


> Thanks so much for the pics, Dude! Those are great!
> 
> Just love the Paradive on bracelet with the sapphire insert if I understood correctly.
> 
> Yikes! Just awesome and funn to see everyone also.
> 
> Looks like everyone had a great day! Sorry I couldnt be there but maybe next time.
> 
> I timed out my Kingston the last few days and it is running about +2 seconds/ 24 hours.
> 
> Congrats!


Cool!

I got to see and handle a real Kingston for the first time. It handles similarly to my Rolexes (as do the other MkII watches).


----------



## cpotters

A really good time today, and a VERY good sized crowd, to boot! Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen. Great to see Bill, and talk about the new offerings. A fab gathering (the first with a birthday cake that I'VE attended). There was some swapping and trading (thanks, Steve), some tall tales of watches gone by, and a general good time had by all.


----------



## TheDude

Just got back from watching some pro boxing in Brooklyn. Good stuff!

The GTG was fantastic today! We had representation from several other forums and not just watchuseek. The turnout was great which is a tribute to the dedication and passion of the MkII faithful. I know we get caught up in production schedules and wishing and wanting, but these events remind us what it's all about - our love of these watches and comaraderie. Wish we could all be as jovial and positive in virtual-land.

Bill is an absolute gentleman and a joy to talk to. He carefully considered every suggestion, writing things down, and even taking photos of watch parts for future models.

Charlie P was great for putting things together, and I can't thank him enough for getting me a birthday cake. That was really cool and really delicious. Thanks man.

I hope you guys enjoyed my pics and this brief report.


----------



## Dragoon

Dude,

I had a similar feeling when I first handled my Kingston. Nothing homagish at all about it. Never having handled an original Big Crown I dont know how it feels. But, the Kingston is definitely impressive in person.

And, a great poster shot of the Kingston right there in someones hand. Hell, we can even say it is in Bill's hand. hehehe.

Great GTG guys! Very nice!

Oh, and happy birthday, Dude!!!!!



TheDude said:


> Cool!
> 
> I got to see and handle a real Kingston for the first time. It handles similarly to my Rolexes (as do the other MkII watches).


----------



## TheDude

Dragoon said:


> And, a great poster shot of the Kingston right there in someones hand. Hell, we can even say it is in Bill's hand. hehehe.
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday, Dude!!!!!


Thanks man!

Unfortunately, that's just my hand and not Bill's...


----------



## austinnh

That's an awesome Kinston pic!

A good time was had by all! Thanks Charlie for organizing this (the location was an excellent choice) and bringing lots if inspirational old divers! And the Dude (gah... names) for photographing. Great vintage Rolexes! I would keep that SeaDweller dial, the patina is perfect! Thanks Bill for coming out and and showing us the Kingston and paradive and LRRP! I can't go through and list everyone, but you know who you are! Thanks to everyone for coming out. Great conversations, great watches, and great people.


----------



## rmasso

TheDude said:


> Cool!
> 
> I got to see and handle a real Kingston for the first time. It handles similarly to my Rolexes (as do the other MkII watches).


Dude, Fantastic photo. Wish I coulda made it. Is that pic just with the lighting at the locale? Oh and happy birthday too!
Rich


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Wish I had been there as well...:-(

JohnF


----------



## Recht

A great time was had by all! Thanks to Charlie for organizing and to Bill for taking time from his schedule to meet with us. There was alot going on, overlapping conversations, watches flying around, twenty-something people and there must have been three hundred watches. Always nice to see people I know and to meet some new friends, putting faces to screen names.
Bill showed us the new Paradive with sapphire bezel, HRV and bracelet...truly breathtaking. The transition from crystal to bezel is almost seamless, you have to see this in person. The new MilSub GMT's are great too, I think alot of us have been waiting for this version. A few Kingstons escaped from Bills' stash for viewing, very impressive. I look forward to receiving mine as this one is well worth any wait. This is the second time that I have held a Kingston and it is awesome. Bill also gave out packages of MKII logo candies to the faithful, a future collectable no doubt. I took some pics before I had to run off to work...


----------



## TheDude

rmasso said:


> Dude, Fantastic photo. Wish I coulda made it. Is that pic just with the lighting at the locale? Oh and happy birthday too!
> Rich


Thanks Rich. I had a flash/speedlight mounted on my DSLR. The light was challenging at the venue.


----------



## TheDude

Great photos man. Why'd you have to go and say the candy will be collectible? I was just thinking of eating some but now maybe not... :-d


----------



## Recht

TheDude said:


> Great photos man. Why'd you have to go and say the candy will be collectible? I was just thinking of eating some but now maybe not... :-d


I know the individual pieces are highly sought after. I am concerned about compromising the depth rating of the case by opening it. :-d


----------



## tomr

Thanks to all who provided some feedback and photos of the GTG. The continued positive feedback regarding the Kingston is encouraging, but only serves to increase the anticipation that much more. 

I am also interested in the Pan Am development, assuming it will be based on the Kingston case, as I prefer that size to the larger LRRP design. I am curious, though, if Bill mentioned anything regarding a new MKII original design or a quartz model in the future?


----------



## Izzy

Glad you guys had a good time and for sharing the pictures of the GTG and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the Dude!!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics!

If I'm ever over in the USA (either NYC or LA/Reno it would be I must post here first and would love to put faces to names.


----------



## Docwein

It was great seeing everybody yesterday. Bill has alot things planned for the future, some cool stuff. Bill has a great sense of humor and my wait continues. 
Nuff said.


----------



## cpotters

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics!
> 
> If I'm ever over in the USA (either NYC or LA/Reno it would be I must post here first and would love to put faces to names.


We'll see you here in NYC.


----------



## 66Cooper

On the PanAm:
Everything is still up in the air but Bill had his note book out and was interested to hear what people had to say. Nothing was set in stone and nothing I say should (ever really, haha) be taken has the absolute facts BUT....
The idea is to use the Kingston case but with a small crown. Bill was talking very realistically about it. No pipe dreams. Although he would LOVE a sapphire bezel, it might not be able to happen if we ever want this watch to see the light of day. He discussed a lot of reasons for this and gave examples of what could/would happen. He would like to stick with an aluminum insert. Personally I would love to see a sapphire insert but the 6542 did actually come with an aluminum insert for a short time while they sorted out the radiation issues with the first series releases.
The dial was another topic we discussed for some time. More research is need to see if these watches (both black dialed or white) were gilt or not. I sounded like Bill was interested in making one faithful to the original but also wasnt against doing a black dial with white instead of gold. Plus side to that is timing would be a lot better. Again, there is still research to be done on this topic to get a better idea.
One thing that seemed to be a no-brainer was the date wheel. Seemed clear that a roulette wheel is a most with a wonderful open face type as well as printing on a silver background. Every excited about that.
Crystal was another point discussed but with no real concrete outcome. The original had a few variations in its lifespan so I guess there is no wrong answer here. Domed, flat top, cyclops or no. All were discussed. Sounded like bill is a no-cyclops fan to me. Personally, I think the cyclops is truly at home on a GMT. Maybe its just me but back in the day, it did have one as an option. The big problem from Bill's view was that if they went with the same domed crystal as the Kingston, a cyclops would not be an easy thing if at all possible.

Again, these are just the points I took away from the conversation. Please dont hold me too anything I will say that simply sitting down and having Bill very genuinely interested in what everyone had to say was an extremely col thing. That is something you dont get to do everyday. Thank you Bill for listening.


----------



## eganwh

Thanks much for the PA update. That is what I wanted to hear.. what was discussed and the general direction of the group interaction. I look forward to participating in the development of this piece. Hope it kicks off soon.


----------



## Bill J

I once had the pleasure of Bill's company exclusively for an entire evening over beers and dinner. I really enjoyed Bill and his passion for watches is most apparent. He is a very intelligent person and I can think of no one who cares about their product more than Bill Yao. I am sure all that attended the NYC event enjoyed speaking with Bill.

Now, Bill can I get my Kingston sooner  Just kidding. Really Bill, I hope you get caught up and can get some other projects going along. Stay healthy and keep feeding us wathcaholics some time candy.


----------



## austinnh

I ate some of the MkII candies. They were delicious actually!


----------



## dave43

Anything mentioned about upcoming original designs?


----------



## TheDude

As I told Bill at the GTG, the 6542 (the GMT in question) didn't have a domed crystal. I think the crystal was the 116.

I found this ebay listing for a "replacement" case and crystal. Regardless of whether or not it's authentic, the physical measurements will be accurate. It would be possible to approximate this look with a flat sapphire that protrudes a bit and is cut on an angle.

eBay.com.sg: NOS/Unused Rolex 6542 GMT-Master Service Case-CASE ONLY (item 270699176076 end time Feb 06, 2011 01:15:19 SGT)
FWIW, I think it looks nice with this aluminum insert...














































A full watch, with a bakelite


----------



## sierra11b

Was there any discussion about project 300? 

Was there any talk of offering a non-HRV "Y" Milsub on bracelet? The hopes there could be one someday is the only thing keeping me from buying a Milsub now. o|


----------



## sunster

Noone take any photos of this GTG?


----------



## cpotters

sunster said:


> Noone take any photos of this GTG?


The best one's so far were "The Dude's", posted here:

DCG Pix :: MkII GTG - April 2, 2011

DCG Pix :: MkII GTG - April 2, 2011

a few more, from Recht earlier in the thread, and a few others will probably turn up. Dude's pics include the new Paradive and Milsub images, plus Kingston and TR-1000 shots, as well as some of the crew who were there. Frankly, we were so busy looking at stuff and talking that it was hard to remember to take more pics. The conversations were at a fever pitch, and with about 20 people talking at once - it was actually pretty noisy (some kinda wild party nearby, too, adding to the decibel level). I suspect a few more pics will surface, but Dude's are a good start.


----------



## rmasso

cpotters said:


> The best one's so far were "The Dude's", posted here:
> 
> DCG Pix :: MkII GTG - April 2, 2011
> 
> DCG Pix :: MkII GTG - April 2, 2011
> 
> a few more, from Recht earlier in the thread, and a few others will probably turn up. Dude's pics include the new Paradive and Milsub images, plus Kingston and TR-1000 shots, as well as some of the crew who were there. Frankly, we were so busy looking at stuff and talking that it was hard to remember to take more pics. The conversations were at a fever pitch, and with about 20 people talking at once - it was actually pretty noisy (some kinda wild party nearby, too, adding to the decibel level). I suspect a few more pics will surface, but Dude's are a good start.


Can someone add comments to photos? Like names of people if that's ok with those that were there? It would be nice to know who is who. Aside from recognizing Bill I don't know who the other members are.


----------



## cpotters

rmasso said:


> Can someone add comments to photos? Like names of people if that's ok with those that were there? It would be nice to know who is who. Aside from recognizing Bill I don't know who the other members are.


I won't speak for anyone else, but I am the person in #15 who appears to have figured out how to turn Winston Churchill's Victory sign into an obscene gesture


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

:-! Nice to put a face to Mr Potters.


----------



## 66Cooper

cpotters said:


> I won't speak for anyone else, but I am the person in #15 who appears to have figured out how to turn Winston Churchill's Victory sign into an obscene gesture


Haha, you sure did! I am in pic #3. In a complete watch-daze looking all the neat toys in one (of many) watch boxes.


----------



## rmasso

cpotters said:


> I won't speak for anyone else, but I am the person in #15 who appears to have figured out how to turn Winston Churchill's Victory sign into an obscene gesture


 Ha Ha! Very nice. For some reason when looking through the pics your name crossed my mind when I came across that one. I wondered if one of those was you. Confirmed. Wish I coulda been there... Maybe next time.
Rich


----------



## rmasso

66Cooper said:


> Haha, you sure did! I am in pic #3. In a complete watch-daze looking all the neat toys in one (of many) watch boxes.


Very cool!


----------



## austinnh

I am in pic #1. The middle.


----------



## sfglenrock

cpotters said:


> I won't speak for anyone else, but I am the person in #15 who appears to have figured out how to turn Winston Churchill's Victory sign into an obscene gesture


I'm the other guy in #15. The one getting an education in watches.


----------



## cpotters

sfglenrock said:


> I'm the other guy in #15. The one getting an education in watches.


sorry about being such a blowhard sometimes, Steve: it comes quite naturally to me - especially when I get caught up in talking about stuff I love. If I do that again at the next GTG, you have my public permission to kick me in the shin to get my attention (just about the only way to do it, too)


----------



## Yao

Yes it is 48 click


----------



## Dennis Smith

Yao said:


> Yes it is 48 click


Uni (like a diver's watch) or bidirectional (like a pilot's watch)? I am going to be interested in this watch, especially if the bezel is bidirectional (turns both ways).
Also curious if the new inserts might be offered at some point in pepsi or coke type colors.


----------



## Yao

Dennis Smith said:


> Uni (like a diver's watch) or bidirectional (like a pilot's watch)? I am going to be interested in this watch, especially if the bezel is bidirectional (turns both ways).
> Also curious if the new inserts might be offered at some point in pepsi or coke type colors.


Bi-directional 

Only black for the time being. The three color inlays are very expensive and will have to be done next year at the earliest.


----------



## superado

Yao said:


> Bi-directional


I considered experimenting with that in college...not!


----------



## Dennis Smith

That's great news! Much more user friendly. Thanks Bill!


----------



## tomr

While it's good to read about references to a possible Pan Am, I have been curious about whether there were any discussions at the GTG regarding a MKll original design or a quartz model? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Yao

tomr said:


> While it's good to read about references to a possible Pan Am, I have been curious about whether there were any discussions at the GTG regarding a MKll original design or a quartz model? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


No news yet on the original design. I am still working out major details about that watch.

No quartz model...sorry


----------



## Semuta

Sorry to hound, but any info on the 300 project?


----------



## Yao

Semuta said:


> Sorry to hound, but any info on the 300 project?


In truth we spent most of the time talking about the Pan-Am idea.

I will have to make a separate post about the Project 300. Right now I am trying to see how many Kingstons I can get done in a week. The jet-lag just passed about 1 day ago (its kind of pathetic how long it takes for me to get over jet-lag.)


----------



## es335

Yao said:


> Yes it is 48 click


Hi Bill, would the LRRP bi-directional 48-click capability be offered for the Capstone bezel as well?


----------

